# Working with food allergies



## vyapti (Dec 23, 2006)

We're having friends over for Christmas Dinner.  I'm sticking with our family's tradition and making 'Grandma Louise's Spaghetti and Meatballs'.  I've got to come up with another dish, though.

One of our guests is a vegetarian.  Another is a diabetic who has troubles with wheat products.  I'm not at all put off.  I'm the one that invited them.  I do, however want to make a second meal that every one can eat--or possibly a hearty side.  THe only thing that I do know is that I'm sticking with Italian.

Here's my thoughts so far:

Pesto with spinach noodles - pesto butter would be great on the bread, but I'm not sure how the spinach noodles would be--a lot of green, in any case.

Fresh Herb & Oil sauce - quick and easy, maybe with pumpkin noodles or squash.

Risotto - I'm still having troubles with the consistency.  Not sure I want to do that to friends.

Putanesca - with vegetable pasta?  I don't know.  Anchovies would probably be OK for the vegetarian.  I'd have to ask.

Smothered Cabbage or Carrots - will probably do one of them anyway.  Not real hearty.

Marsala Sauce - I love marsala sauce, but I'm not sure what I'd put it on.

Any comments or ideas?


----------



## ironchef (Dec 23, 2006)

Instead of doing Putanesca, how about doing Arrabiata instead? You could even do a baked pasta dish with arrabiata and cubes of mozzarella/bocconcini mixed in, sprinkled with parmesan and breadcrumbs on top.

You could also do a sun dried tomato pesto with spinach pasta, that would give you a red/green Christmas type dish.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 23, 2006)

For the vegetarian make some pasta and add sauce with no meat.  If you make your sauce with meat, buy a jar with no meat and toss it on his/hers.

The diabetic with wheat intolerance is another matter.  

The diabetic knows what, and how much, to eat, so I will dismiss that (been there and I know).

The wheat intolerance means no pasta, I would think.

But I would get about the whole issue by making a great anitpasto.

Easiest thing in the world to put together and folks can pick and choose.

Jarred or canned srtichoke hearts, cheeses, meats, olives, pimento peppers, pickled mushrooms, heck, just walk about the market and find what you want to serve.

Did this one Christmas and no one wanted us to cook the steaks, they all were sated.

Just an idea.  Merry Christmas.


----------

